# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  flights to Port Antonio or near there from Mobay?

## ljbd

If this can be done does anyone know the cost?

----------


## TAH

Not sure, but check out TimAir.

----------


## sammyb

There is Iam Fleming airport in Boscobel not sure of the status

----------


## Babalew

There is a new route from mobay to kingston for 29$ each way.  takes about 1/2 hr...if that helps.

----------

